

The iPod’s Decline Accelerates As iPhones and iPads Take Over - FredericLL
http://siliconfilter.com/the-decline-of-the-ipod-accelerates-as-iphones-and-ipads-take-over/

======
michaelpinto
As someone who does kids games I like the iPad much more than the iPod because
of the screen real estate seems to offer so many more possibilities. I also
suspect that the popularity of the iPhone for adults is hurting the iPod -- I
know I haven't purchased one since the iPhone came out. My guess is that as
the iPhone and the iPad become cheaper it may really hurt the iPod itself. And
oddly enough I suspect Steve Jobs will be the least nostalgic when it's time
to pull the plug...

